

The world’s poorest man has handed himself in to French authorities - kenshiro_o
http://www.cityam.com/blog/1400490226/world-s-poorest-man-just-handed-himself-french-authorities

======
everyone
"Kerviel called the mammoth walk a personal and spiritual journey, where he
continued crusading against the “tyranny” of financial markets.

“The fight will continue regardless of what happens”, he said yesterday,"

What an asshole.

